# New in Middle Tennessee



## BHMack (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello all!
My name is Bobby and I'm busy assembling my first hundred or so medium frames! That said, I'm located on a 50 acre farm in the hills of Middle Tn about 30 miles east of Murfreesboro and surrounded by thousands of acres of fallow fields, tobacco, Tulip Poplars, fields of clover and other flowering flora and I can hardly wait to loose some bees upon my neighbors! Anyways, I've read about everything posted on the forum in the last few years (I'm a research fanatic and this place is heaven!) I'm building 10 10 frame mediums as we speak though I haven't settled on going with all medium hives or not. I expect to buy two or three 5frame nukes in the spring to get started on my beekeeping adventure. 

My bees are being added to my Brahma chickens, Berkshire hogs, Apple/Peach orchard, rescue goats and soon-to-arrive Suffolk Sheep herd. Hope everyone gets along.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome Bobby.

Short Mountain is a short toss from Underhill, where my Folks are from. I am in Florida now, but love the country up there around Smithville and KeltonBurg.


----------



## BHMack (Oct 6, 2014)

jbeshearse said:


> Welcome Bobby.
> 
> Short Mountain is a short toss from Underhill, where my Folks are from. I am in Florida now, but love the country up there around Smithville and KeltonBurg.


For sure! I'm between Smithville and Woodbury. Though I'm originally a Houston boy it feels more like home than any place I've ever been. No place like Tennessee!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from East Tennessee!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome! I'm in Murfreesboro. Our club meets at 7pm at the Ag Center behind Sam's Club on the first Monday of every month. This past Monday we learned from a member how to make mead.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome, from just up the road.


----------



## BHMack (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Bobby!


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome, I'm near you just a little east of Lebanon. Short Mountain is a neat place.


----------

